# Horse Hauling Rigs



## Bronzebird (Dec 13, 2012)

Dodge Ram 5.9 diesel 2500 4x4 with a C&B 3 horse slant. 

Truck has 180,000 miles and is all stock on engine and auto transmission. With 18 MPG with a full load of horses and gear. 

When the trany goes, I will replace with the "ATS Diesel *Stage 1* 47RE transmission 1998.5-2002 Dodge Cummins 5.9L" 

Next upgrade is the fuel pump and get a Edge Juice with Attitude controller for an extra 100 HP and improve towing to 22-23 MPG.


View attachment 267570


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 15, 2012)

Being in the horse capital of the world, I can show you some rigs. There are often specialized transport planes for horses parked at the airport.


----------



## Bronzebird (Dec 15, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Being in the horse capital of the world, I can show you some rigs. There are often specialized transport planes for horses parked at the airport.



If you need any horses transported from Salem or Portland Oregon Airport let me know...Glad to put my Rides to work. 

We haul for local barns to vets, trails, and local events.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Dec 17, 2012)

Never hauled any horses but did run a few bullhaulers. All petes. 

sent from my galaxy tab 2


----------



## Bronzebird (Dec 19, 2012)

PLMCRZY said:


> Never hauled any horses but did run a few bullhaulers. All petes.
> 
> sent from my galaxy tab 2



Now that would be interesting to load and unload! 

Peterbuilt and Kenworth are owned by PACCAR...I used to work for them out of Renton, Washington. Solid trucks allaround, Pete's had a touch more class in my opinion. And KW had the ant-eater...lol


----------



## PLMCRZY (Dec 20, 2012)

Bronzebird said:


> Now that would be interesting to load and unload!
> 
> Peterbuilt and Kenworth are owned by PACCAR...I used to work for them out of Renton, Washington. Solid trucks allaround, Pete's had a touch more class in my opinion. And KW had the ant-eater...lol



Only thing i did was keep em standing up with the cattle prong, while at the fuel island. Ranchers did the rest. 

sent from my galaxy tab 2


----------

